# Inexpensive way to ship books?



## thbslawson (May 28, 2012)

I need to ship about 6 boxes of books across country. They are medium-sized but pretty heavy, I'd say at least 40-50lbs each. We're moving, and we're trying to do it with a U-haul trailer only as a truck will cost us about $2k more, so we need to save space.

Thanks.


----------



## Nebrexan (May 28, 2012)

I haven't sent a lot, but I've always used USPS Media Mail and it has worked out well. The boxes must contain nothing but books.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 28, 2012)

Ditto USPS media mail. However, boxes need to be really strong and well done up. And if you will need to replace them if damaged, insurance will add to the cost. You can do a calculation at the usps.com website. I think over 70lbs gets dinged for a premium. If you can box in smaller lots that would probably be safer for the books and the postal clerks will not look at you reproachfully.


----------



## Edward (May 28, 2012)

The post office is probably going to be the cheapest option. It might be cheaper to ship lighter, bulkier items, and put the books in the trailer.


----------



## Mindaboo (May 28, 2012)

I ditto Media Mail. The Post Office is always very good about telling you if there is a cheaper alternative. I was going to send something by Media Mail the other day, but the woman working the counter said it was cheaper to go first class.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (May 28, 2012)

I agree with USPS Media Mail being the cheapest. But, from my experience, they really treat the media mail boxes very poorly. I almost always get my (brand new) boxes all ripped open and torn apart. They either open them up themselves, as part of a govt inspection, or they just throw them around. Lately, I've been asking the post office to stamp "Fragile" all over the boxes, so they (hopefully) will be kinder to my books. So, if you're going to use media mail, I would suggest you at least ask them to stamp fragile on the box...


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 28, 2012)

If you go USPS, consider picking up insurance. You'd be surprised how messed up large book boxes can get.


----------

